# Nice cobalt Wyeth Poison



## texasdigger (Sep 2, 2008)

I picked this little guy up at an antique shop in New Mexico recently.  I don't usually collect poisons, but this one was so clean and complete I just had to bring it home.  I know these are fairly common, but with the labels, cap and contents I am sure it ups the value a bit.  Any idea of what this one is worth guys?  I appreciate ya'lls help, and hope everyone had a great holiday.

 Brad


----------



## texasdigger (Sep 2, 2008)

2


----------



## texasdigger (Sep 2, 2008)

3


----------



## poisons4me (Sep 2, 2008)

mine had the second variant labels and lid, sold for 58.00.at auction,


----------

